# New Heads Up Display Gadget Coming



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm a self-proclaimed gadget guy and I've been looking for a HUD to show navigation on my windshield (and to hide my personal cell phone while working). At the risk of sounding spammy, I think I found my next gadget to use when Ubering/Lyfting.

This HUD will synch with your phone's navigation and show the turn-by-turn directions on a clear screen (just like on Cadillacs and BMWs). It sits on your dash so you don't have to look away from the road. It also has voice control so you can send/read texts and take/make calls without picking up your phone. There's a cool video showing how the system works on their website.

Navdy isn't scheduled to be released until the beginning of next year. If you pre-order it you can buy it for a decent discount. Full disclosure: I don't work for them or have any connection with them. www.navdy.com


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It does look interesting. I am not sure that I think this business is worth the $300 price (for now).


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

That is pretty cool. I would be interested regardless of this driving gig.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've always wanted a HUD in my car. I don't understand why no one has done a reasonably priced, useful (ie more than just showing your speed, and a compass), HUD yet for cars. Planes have had them for 50 years.
Now if they could add functions like what's available in the iOnRoad app to a HUD, I'd be throwing my money at them.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pretty sweet!....

Andy


----------

